

The Enterprise Startup Chasm - laberge
http://blog.procurify.com/2013/06/02/the-enterprise-startup-chasm/

======
laberge
Hi Hackernewspeople,

This is a blog post for the startup I work for. I'd appreciate any feedback
you have on it. Thank you.

